# New ridge beam support needed for cathedral ceiling?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You removed all the ceiling joists ?
The joists that keep the walls from spreading apart & the roof collapsing ?
Are there any other collar ties or anything else holding the walls together ?

You need a beam sized to support the roof & there will need to be support posts at either end of the beam - going all the way down to the foundation or some other support

Other option is rafter ties between the walls every 4' - I think


----------



## zachalyse (Jun 6, 2010)

The first 12' of the roof is still supported by rafter ties where the loft area still exists (6 at 24"oc). Then there is a 16' (actually 15') span from the last tie to the end exterior wall. I removed 7 ties. Obviously this is temporary. As I said, I do not want to have the 4' rafter ties, thus the need for the beam. I really just need to know how to connect it to the rafters above it.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

A properly supported ridge beam (carrying the rafters on top) will replace the collar ties and ceiling joists, stopping the rafter feet from spreading the walls.

But I am not an Engineer... might need to talk to one of those types.


----------



## zachalyse (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm certain it will support. Just curious how to attach it?

Here's some photos


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If I understand you correctly, you want to install the ridge beam UNDERNEATH the ridge board. I have never seen this done. Standard practice is to replace the ridge board with a ridge beam, which is going to be thicker and deeper. This normally requires cutting back the rafters to allow space for the ridge beam.

The rafters are typically attached to the ridge beam using metal hangers (see Simpson catalog). The ridge beam is supported using posts, and is sized to carry effectively half the roof load, including dead load and live load.

Perhaps someone on this site has seen an installation where the ridge beam is installed below the ridge board, and can help you with the connection details. I looked in my architectural design book, and did not see anything like that, so I cannot assist.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yikes!!! Put some rafter ties back,* quick*, before it gets a new snow load and the whole thing caves in. This is serious! The horizontal 1x sheathing on the roof is all that is holding the side thrust from the top load. The walls will bow out and the ridge sag......

Be safe, Gary


----------



## zachalyse (Jun 6, 2010)

um? It's July. I don't anticipate snow anytime soon.:no:

Nobody seems to be thoroughly reading my posts. Close to half of the house is still supported with rafter ties. This 15' section is temporary. I'm working at a new support system.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You will need to hire an engineer who will need to spec out the beam, support & attachment methods

I've seen Temp work that has remained for much longer then planned


----------



## zachalyse (Jun 6, 2010)

Daniel Holzman said:


> If I understand you correctly, you want to install the ridge beam UNDERNEATH the ridge board. I have never seen this done. Standard practice is to replace the ridge board with a ridge beam, which is going to be thicker and deeper. This normally requires cutting back the rafters to allow space for the ridge beam.


how do I cut back the rafters and not loose the ceilings support while trying to install the new beam?


----------



## zachalyse (Jun 6, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I've seen Temp work that has remained for much longer then planned


Not this job. Sizing and ordering beam this week. Just doing some research for attaching.

I've thought about maybe adding the beam beneath (I'm assuming a 6x12) and adding short 2x4 ridge ties directly below the beam. This way I've basically wrapped the peak around the beam for the load. I will end up with a flat section at the peak approx. 2' wide.

Either way, this idea will be thoroughly researched before the final plan is expedited.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

To install a ridge beam to replace a ridge board, you need to temporarily support the rafters, which can be done using a temporary beam set a few feet down from the ridge, and supported on jacks. You need a pair of temporary beams, then you can cut back the rafters, install the ridge beam, and connect the rafters using metal brackets.


----------



## zachalyse (Jun 6, 2010)

Found this that another homeowner did. how's this look?


----------

